# Home Theater Equipment



## farmermark49 (Apr 22, 2009)

*Projector:*

Epson PowerLite Home Cinema 6500 UB

*Screen:*

Elite Tension2 Electric Screen CineTension2 Series 120"

*Receiver:*

Marantz SR8002

*Source:*

Panasonic Blu-ray Disc Player DMP-BD35
Samsung DTB-H260F Digital Set Top Box

*Control:*

Logitech Harmony 1000 advanced univeral remote with RF receiver

*Speaker:*

Aperion Intimus 6T-DB Hybrid XD 7.1 system:
6T Towers
6C Center
5DB Dipole/Bipole Surround Speaker
1 Bravus 12D - Dual 12" Powered Subwoofer
5B Bookshelf Speaker Rear Surrounds

*Cables:*

12AGW CL2 rated loud speaker wire
HDMI 1.3 CL2 rated 24AGW (3 and 6 foot)
Coaxial audio RCA CL2 RG6/U subwofer
(Monoprice)


----------



## waldo563 (Apr 26, 2009)

farmermark49,

I see you have the Aperion Audio 6 Series Speaker set. I am considering Aperion to replace my Polk Audio Mains, Center, Surrounds, and, possibly, Rear Surrounds but I plan on keeping my SVS sub.
I am impressed with their business model which includes the 30 day audition with shipping paid both ways as well as the reviews and build quality (i.e. 1" HDF instead of 3/4" MDF).
I was wondering whether you considered the 5 series for your Mains and/or Center and if you did, what made you settle on the 6's.
And, of course, the real question: How do you like their sound?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## farmermark49 (Apr 22, 2009)

Sorry it's taken a bit or time to reply.
I too thought it couldn't hurt to audition the speakers with them footing the freight if I wasn't happy. I was impressed with the sound, which only got better as the speakers broke in. I have them in a good sized family room and thought the 6's would do a better job. I'm not only impressed with the speakers, and feel you can't loose listening to them (they also have a 1 year upgrade policy if the 5's don't do it for you). I'm equally impressed with their sub --- dual 12" cones/ 500 watt amp -- which I've seen reviews on indicating it is a hidden gem. It shakes the couch. I did have to send the first sub back after 4 hours, but their service was as advertised. No problems. They paid to send the one I had back, and a new one was sent out that day. The person I talked to was helpful and understanding. I'd say it's a good company with a good product.
Hope this helps. Good luck with your speaker search.


----------

